# Homemade Skiff in action! Video.



## scottmills (Mar 25, 2009)

This is the "homemade technical poling skiff"' fishing in Texas, after Reds. Boat footage with good fishing footage as well. 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kSb17j9EOU[/media]


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

cool video.


----------



## wallbanger2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nicely done!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice! 
Build your own boat, pole her back in the grass
and catch all the reds you want on fly...Cool!


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

Such a cool Homemade poling skiff


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Awesome video! Thanks for sharing. I fixed the link for you. 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool video, thanks for sharing

-T


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

I really enjoyed that one...especially the part where you are poling through an opening just wider than the bote! Sweet!

Dave


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*nue*
Good looking Skiff and a great Video.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

That was awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

That is east Texas, correct? It looks just like west Louisiana. I am jealous. Those bayous you were running looked great. The skiff looks like it is working like a charm.

Cool hero shot in the beginning...



... and the galloping pig was priceless. Normally I'd be disappointed that you didn't have a rifle nearby, but that footage was worth letting the porker live to see another day.

Nate


----------



## treydyer00 (Sep 14, 2009)

That was a great trip. Stay tuned for the next skiff (re)build.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Lets see some pics of the skiff


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

> Lets see some pics of the skiff


http://share.shutterfly.com/share/received/welcome.sfly?fid=5e371d65fbbae69d&sid=0AaOGLFs1cMWTvQ


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That was a super cool video, and I loved the "A-Team"-esque soundtrack! ;D

Sure looked like some awesome fly rod angling and great skinny and narrow water.  My kind of place for sure...


----------



## BA400r (Oct 16, 2008)

fedfish haven .now thats awesome stuff


----------



## westporter (Jan 20, 2009)

Checked out the vid, wow. Where did you get that seat/poling platform. Nice.


----------



## winojoe (Oct 19, 2009)

Thats just what Ive been looking for. Awesome little skiff!!!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Unbelievable man. This is my dream skiff. I can't imagine how proud you must have felt on that maden voyage. I love the color of the boat, the shape, the poling bench, and that cool crab decal! ....best of all, NO ONE else in the world has that boat.
At the very least, you deserve some emoticons
[smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=toast.gif] [smiley=yahoo.gif] [smiley=partyguy.gif]


----------

